# Internet Explorer und CSS



## a_d (1. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir jetzt eine Vorlage mit CSS für meine Webseite erstellt. Mein Problem ist nun, dass diese zwar problemlos im Opera oder Firefox angezeigt wird, aber der Internet Explorer macht es natürlich nicht so wie man möchte.

Leider weiß ich auch nach suchen von verschiedenen Hacks nicht, wo ich anfangen soll. Weil ich aus meiner Sicht nicht den passenden "Hack" (oder was auch immer) gefunden habe.

*Es wäre nett, wenn sich jemand kurz meine Vorlage und das Stylesheet ansehen könnte und mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben könnte, wo ich anfangen kann. *Habe mich gerade erst in das Thema eingearbeitet.

Danke! 

Gruß André


----------



## Gumbo (1. März 2005)

Überprüf die Website erst einmal auf syntaktische Markup-Fehler.

Übrigend finde ich die beiden Farben etwas zu kontrastreich. War die Farbwahl auf CSS Zen Garden auch so kontrastreich?


----------



## a_d (2. März 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort! Also die syntaktischen Fehler hab ich mittlerweile beseitigt. Doch das Problem mit dem IE ist mir natürlich geblieben.

Welche Farben bzw. was meinst du genau? 
Im Prinzip hat die Vorlage gar nichts mehr mit irgendeinem Design von CSS Zen Garden zu tun. Das war nur dazu da, um den Umgang mit CSS zu lernen und Der Text füllt jetzt noch als Platzhalter meine Vorlage. Design hab ich selbst gemacht!


----------



## Quaese (2. März 2005)

Hi,

du verwendest für die Selektoren *#pageText* und *#closingText* die CSS-Eigenschaft
*min-height*. Diese wird vom IE nicht unterstützt. An diesen Stellen müsstest du CSS-Filter
einsetzen, in denen du Höhenangaben für den IE machst.

```
#pageText{ /* Bisherige CSS-Deklarationen */}
* html #pageText{ height: 520px;}
#closingText {/* Bisherige CSS-Deklarationen */}
* html #closingText{ height: 94px;}
```
Da du in *#pageText* bei Bedarf sowieso automatisch Scrollbars einblendest (overflow: auto),
ist eine Höhenangebe mit *min-height* eigentlich unsinnig.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## a_d (3. März 2005)

Hey, das hat mir schon mal prima geholfen! Eigentlich sollte es gar nicht so aussehen, wie mit * overflow: auto *. Eher so wie jetzt! Im Prinzip bin ich mittlerweile schon echt zufrieden!   

Mir bleibt nur noch eine oder vielleicht auch zwei Frage: 
Ist es momentan möglich, dass der Internet Explorer auch png-*Transparenz* richtig anzeigt? 
Habe einen Moment lang gesucht und gelesen, aber eigentlich nur umständliche Workarounds gefunden, bzw. dass er es mit png nicht macht. 
Kann ich das irgendwie einfach umgehen? Mit welchem Format kann man noch mit Transparenz arbeiten?

Und noch eine letzte Frage (mehr fallen mir im Moment nicht ein ;-) ): 
Der Stern im Hintergrund wird, wenn ich die Datei vom Webserver abrufe, im ersten Moment nicht richtig angezeigt (z.B. bei Firefox oder Opera), sondern erst wenn ich die Seite per *"Reload"* neue anzeigen lasse. Woran kann das liegen? 

Danke! 

André


----------



## TearOfDragon (6. März 2005)

Moin,

Zu Punkt I:
Ist es ^^ Ich arbeite mit transparenten Pngs und dem IE ohne Probleme zusammen... z.b. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wäre so eins...  Kommt drauf an, mit was du die Bilder bearbeitest und vor allem wie das jeweilige Programm abspeichern kann. Die Einstellungen die aufjedenfall für Png standartmäßig gehen, sind Png-8 Format, 128 Farben, Dither 88%, Selektiv/Diffusion ^^ Sind meine Einstellungen in Photoshop unter "Web speichern"... Ansonsten bliebe Alternative zu Transparenz nur Gif, wobei sich da die Einstellungen nicht wirklich unterscheiden....

Zu Punkt II:
Zu müde um jetzt nachzuschauen, weil Bett ruft und es ne lange lange Nacht war ^ö^


----------



## a_d (14. März 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort! 

Kam leider erst jetzt dazu, es auszuprobieren. Doch leider bekommen die PNG-Grafiken mit deinen Einstellungen auf einem Hintergrund einen weißen Rand (ziemlich groß sogar)!

Da ich mit Typo3 arbeite (bzw. gerade dabei bin, mich dem System etwas anzunähern) habe ich den IE-pngfix auch ausprobiert, aber er hat auch keine Abhilfe geschaffen.

Vielleicht finde ich ja noch etwas! 

Punkte 2 hat sich mittlerweile irgendwie von selbst erledigt....

Gruß Andi


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (14. März 2005)

Hi,

also nochmal was zu der PNG-Transparenz:

Der IE kann ja GIF-Trnasparenz darstellen, also Transparenz, basierend auf einer einzigen Farbe. Dass er dann auch PNG's mit einfarbiger Transparenz darstellen kann, die dann auch noch wie die GIF's maximal 256 Farben haben ist nur natürlich.

Was der IE nicht kann und auch erst in der 7er Version lernen wird ist Transparenz basierend auf einem Alpha-Kanal. Mit diesem kann man ja wunderbar weiche Übergänge erzeugen, im Gegensatz zu harten Kanten oder pixeligen "Verläufen" bei Farb-basierter Transparenz.

Ich selbst arbeite nur zu gern mit PNG-Alpha-Kanälen aber musste dann immer für den IE ein GIF basteln, welches ersatzweise angezeigt wird. Darüber hinaus verstehen alle Browser mit Gecko-Engine (Firefox, Mozilla, Netscape) auch seit langem das zu PNG passende Animationsformat: MNG...

Fazit: Wenn es Dir möglich ist, dann setze verschiedene Grafiken nach Browsertyp: PNG's mit Alpha-Kanal für Gecko-Browser, Opera und alle anderen die das Format verstehen. Für den IE und die die es nicht können lasse dann über eine Browserweiche GIF's in die Seiten einsetzen. PNG's mit einfarbiger Transparenz verfehlen das Format, finde ich.

Gruß, C]-[aoZ


P.S.: zur Arbeit mit PNG's im IE ist mir noch folgendes Phenomen aufgefallen: Es kommt öfter vor, dass die Farben aus einer PNG-Grafik nicht ganz so dargestellt werden im IE, wie man das im Grafikprogramm gespeichert hat. Ich hatte mal einen simplen Farbverlauf als PNG gespeichert mit 24-bit Farbauflösung. In allen Browsern harmonierte die Grafik wurderbar mit der in CSS deklarierten Hintergrundfarbe. Nur im IE, war am Ende der PNG-Grafik eine Kante zu sehen, also war die Ausgangs-Farbe nicht die gleiche, wie die des CSS-Hintergrunds. Da die Seiten auch im IE halbwegs anständig aussehen sollten bin ich dann auf JPG umgestiegen bei dem Farbverlauf, was aber in einer größeren Datei resultierte, da PNG eine interne Darstellung für Farbverläufe kennt und diese eigentlich korrekter darstellt auch bei höherer Kompression als JPG. PNG's sind also für mich allgemein im IE nicht empfehlenswert zu benutzen...


----------

